
Covid-19's Impact on the Tor Project - jerheinze
https://blog.torproject.org/covid19-impact-tor/#body
======
samizdis
The statement says, "Like many other nonprofits and small businesses, the
crisis has hit us hard, ..."

It's a third of the team being lost, as far as I can see. But the statement
doesn't spell out the reason - have donations dried up? Has Tor lost some
sponsors?

~~~
Taek
The first thing you cut as a business looking to save as many employees as
possible is your donations.

~~~
freeflight
Really depends, if you are big enough you can use this as a PR opportunity
very similar to the Notre-Dame de Paris fire.

Lot's of news along the lines of "Company XY is doing this to help fight
COVID-19!", everybody wanting to manufacture ventilators was just the most
visible peak of that.

~~~
cwhiz
Not even the best PR company in the world could spin a donation to the TOR
project as helping fight Covid-19.

------
agumonkey
I wonder how much they'd need to absorb some of these losses.

------
jsjddbbwj
What does Tor need 35 engineers for?

Serious question, since Tor is basically the server-client which was finished
a long time ago and then a browser that basically is a fork of Firefox ESR.

~~~
woodandsteel
Well for one thing, it needs to defend Tor against many parties, some of them
with essentially unlimited resources, who are working full-time to find holes
to exploit.

~~~
SturgeonsLaw
Yeah, when you can credibly consider the NSA as an adversary, you need a
strong team

